# DEADLIFTS How often



## JSM (Jul 21, 2005)

I do back once a week guys and in back I do deadlifts. Does everybody here do deadlifts every back workout or every other workout or how often. I train each mucsle once a week and yes of course the diet is good.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

I train deadlifts once per week on their own day


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I vary it a lot. Sometimes I do squats then deads. And sometimes I do deads and then posterior chain work. Occasionally I will do deads and then back... but if you're going heavy enough on deads, good luck doing much else afterwards.


----------



## stu_moon (Mar 18, 2005)

i do deads on back day, 5x5, and as Big says, that's it - game over


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

once or twice a week depends how cained i am after the first bash...niothing gives u upper body mass like deads


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

every other week i do partial deads


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I usually swap it round every few weeks, for instance every week I will do deads for say 5-6 weeks. Then change to something else, back training is sooooo tiring, I always feel foooooooked afterwards!!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

You can deadlift everyday if you know what and how to do it right...read a story once about an oldtimer that had dealifted nearly everyday for 30+yrs he was into his 60`s-70`s and was still deadlifting in the 500lb region for his age........


----------



## JSM (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok so some of you guys are just doing deadlifts for back and that is it. I know deadlifts is a very strenous workout so I understand. It has been a while since I have done them and I am trying get my workouts back towards powerlifting more so that I can put on some mass for bb. If I do deads well and I am able to do another exercise still would deadlifts and bent over rows be a complete good back workout.


----------



## Samsonite (Aug 28, 2005)

big said:


> I vary it a lot. Sometimes I do squats then deads. And sometimes I do deads and then posterior chain work. Occasionally I will do deads and then back... but if you're going heavy enough on deads, good luck doing much else afterwards.


 I always do my deadlifts on back day first and i go heavy,with a little determination you can still do the rest of back as well


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did partial deads tonight as part of my back workout did a PB of 405lbs


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

How are partial deads different? Are they easier to get the form right on?


----------



## JSM (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah good question. How are they different. I mean I understand it is not a full deadlift but can you explain. Do you do them on the smith machine or..........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do them in a power rack but some do use a smith machine.

partials are deadlifts that start from just below the knee hold the bar as you would a normal deadlift and then stand up straight.

this form of deadlift really only stimulates the lower/upper back and trap areas rather than the whole body like normal deadlifts.

the weight used is generally higher because you don't have the first third of the lift.

many Competing bodybuilders use Partials so to avoid the waist widening effect of normal Deadlifts.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ONCE A WEEK IS ENOUGH, HARD AND HEAVY. I LIKE PSCARBS IDEA, PARTIALS EVERY OTHER WEEK. YOU COULD ALSO ALTERNATE, PARTIAL DEADLIFTS WEEK 1, REGULAR DEADLIFTS WEEK 2, STIFF LEGGED DEADLIFTS WEEK 3 AND DEADLIFTS STANDING ON TOP OF BLOCKS WEEK 4. DOING IT THIS WAY YOU CAN MAX OUT EVERY WEEK. 3 AND 5'S ARE THE KEY. I DONT THINK THERE IS A NEED TO DO HIGH REPS ON THIS VERY TAXING EXERCISE. I HAVE GONE UP TO 220KGS FOR 15 REPS AND 260KGS FOR 8 REPS AND I JUST FEEL 2 TIRED TO DO ANYTHING AFTER THAT. BY KEEPING THE REPS LOW AND THE WEIGHT UP, YOU CAN STILL DO ALL THE OTHER EXERCISES THAT HIT THE BACK FROM DIFFERENT ANGLES.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I alternate my back days: On Back Day 1 I will do Deadlifts as my main session lift. On Back Day 2 I do Bent-Over Rows as my main session lift.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I do my back evry 3 day's, infact same whith each body part, so one week ill do my back twice in that week and so forth with the rest


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

im not doing deadlifts for atleast a year lol i was doing em about an hour ago and they ****ed me up probably my bad technique but it was unpleasent


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do deads once a week, with back.

It kindof limits the rest of the back that I am targeting.

For instance, I did deads (4 sets, 1 workset) then T-bar rows (4 sets) then low rows (3 sets) then 3 sets pulldowns (too hammered to do pullups).

But I used to do deads first before squats, then I had to go home afterwards, i was just too hammered to do anything else.


----------



## JSM (Jul 21, 2005)

Damn Hackskii where did you find that pic. She is smoking hot. Yeah I did Deads today for the first time in long time. I can tell this is what is going to help me put on some good size. I plan on doing them once a week with Back. And additional two other exercises in wtih it like 2-3 sets with those exercises. So today I do pulldowns and deads and closegrip seated rows.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy changed my avatar so I thought id keep it

Id do deads first as they just take so much out of you.

I like to do 2 thickening and 1 widening.

Like bent over rows

low rows

pullups/pulldowns

With the exclusion of deads, those back exercises have some overlapping.

I didnt used to dead lift and after doing them for about a month my chiropractor noticed my lower back was better.

He asked me what I was doing for lower back and I said dead lifts.

He said keep doing them.

I guess the chiropractor should know huh?


----------



## JSM (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah I would think he would know. So do you feel like you get some good developement in your upper back to from deads. Just wondering. Also I was thinking along the lines of keeping it at 2-3 sets because I am working hard on all those sets and I feel a good pump and feel drained afterwards.

Deads-- few warm up sets then 2 working sets HARD!!!

Close grip seated rows-- 2-3 sets

One arm dumbell rows -- 2 sets

Pulldowns 2-3 sets

?????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Upper back from traps?

For me traps and maybe some rear delt if pull back at the end of the lift.

Thats just for upper!

For widening then for sure pullups or weighted pullups, this is best.

Pulldowns for widening are ok too if you cant blast out the pullups.

Hey, extra weight will result in less reps in pullups.

Or should I say extra bodyfat will result in less reps too. Go figure:eek:

HeeHeee


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> every other week i do partial deads


:withstupi Any more than that and it aggravates a old/current back injury


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

Once a week at the end of back session, then a quick fainting session on the floor and its time to go.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

How important are deads in a workout, im lifting heavier now and im worried my backs gonna go as i have family history of glass backs!!


----------



## JSM (Jul 21, 2005)

Well of course Deadlifts are one of the most important exercises overall to put size on. But with it said that you have back problems in your family as a common problem then if you are doing something for back like rows and pullups and you are making gains off that then don't change a thing. Or you could do Deadlifts but take your time and master the form on them and increase the weight slowly. Deadlifts are a great strenthening and size building exercise. Lift smart


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree with JSM

If you have to do them then do them light and get form down.

Just do reps and develop your weak link.


----------

